
Show HN: Classic Board Games with a Modern UI (Progressive Web App) - segfalt
https://boardom.io
======
segfalt
I've been cranking on this app the last few months and now it's out in the
wild. This, in my opinion is how turn-based gameplay should work on the web.

\- deep linking for friend/game invites

\- push notifiations

\- service workers

\- UI works for 4k displays and tiny phones

